# A New 23



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

A while back I posted a few pics of this new hull:



















I got one of the first test rides today: 














































Ride was pretty impressive.

50 mph with a 225, 3 persons on board

Not claiming 40 mph in 4 ft seas but we're going to try.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Sick looking hull, bet its pretty shallow with that porta backet too!

Should be a great mothership for 'noes and kayaks. Thats the quick way to get to the nmz!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

How much is it gonna be?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> How much is it gonna be?


Hull is 25K.

Priced one up for myself in the mid 50's. A full macdaddy tower is about 12.5K more.

Not in the cards with the economy for me right now [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] but maybe he'll sell enough that there will be a demo boat laying around 

Boat hit the water late Saturday and he already has a deposit on one. Incentives right now for they early buyer. Great deals on Zuke 225's


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Now that is a big micro!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks tippy!

Does ot come in a tiller model?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

All right CR, why are the stringers shot with orange tooling gel?? Is there a reason for this.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Red tooling gelcoat, hmmmm.
Could be those were the first stringers built for those hulls,
so they're making a mold.


----------

